
Automated Timekeeping for Lawyers – Feedback Needed - bencogatech
We have launched Probilly.com and our tool automates email, calendar and document time tracking very precisely. 
We will release a Chrome plugin to track browser behavior and phone integrations asap.<p>Can somebody tell us how to bring this closer to lawyers? We are checking the tools that are in the market and they suck but have a lot of consultants to push.<p>Feedback for the tool or on selling strategies wanted!<p>Thanks everybody!<p>Feel free to reach out for any questions or requests.<p>Best Ben
======
bifrost
None of the lawyers I know use Chrome and use whatever their corporate IT
provides for them (IE/Edge/FF/Safari). Most also don't use Macs.

You're also going to need to provide some "proof" that you don't leak
privileged information, not sure exactly how you do that.

~~~
bifrost
Pinged one of my lawyer friends, their response:

How is this different than intapp?

Everyone just uses a spreadsheet anyways, maybe target solo practicioners who
need better billing.

~~~
bencogatech
-> Intapp: We're creating a customer profile and matching your activity from email, calendar, word, phone into that. So you as a lawyer can just check what happened and approve. I hope Intapp is not that far. :) Our hook is that we really deeply integrated into O365 and use that information to pull other information from Android (Beta) for instance. So the idea is, that you just work for a month, open our app and see what happened in detail.

->target: We're at this point targeting anyone and see who responds. :) We go responses across the board, because of that we are not sure where to focus at this point.

Thanks man!

------
streetcat1
There was a company in Portland that did the same using alexa skills. The
company folded after two years (and after raising money).

~~~
bencogatech
Yeah, as far as I know, they automated the time entry process. So you need to
track your time manually and can push it in your DB (CLio was it?) with voice.
Means you have to sit and say: 1) Alexa for Client A please create a time
entry. 2) What do you want 3) Please add an entry about an email i read 4) ok
how much time 5) it was 5 minutes 6) what was the topic?

....

Maybe I am overly dramatic, but we capture the time automatically and you just
need to say yes. :)

Do you know more about why they failed? Am I wrong?

Thx!!!

~~~
streetcat1
There was a blog that I read with the founder. I am not sure how they worked.

The problem with this kind of product is that there are competing with pen and
pencil (or the other way that lawyer track their time), so it is hard to
change habits.

~~~
bencogatech
Remember where? Can you find the link maybe?

Thanks!

